# Pb Backtrack



## 8iMac (23 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous,
j'aimerais installer la distribution Linux Backtrack sur mon iMac 21,5" 2011 sur une clé usb afin de la booter. Ma question est comment mettre Backtrack 5 sur ma clé et la rendre bootable.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2012)

Tu peux déjà aller sur la page des tutoriaux (ici).
Mais encore faut-il s'assurer de disposer d'une distribution qui convienne (en général c'est la version AMD64 qui convient pour les Macs).


----------



## 8iMac (24 Juin 2012)

Oui mais comment installer une de ces versions sur ma cle usb, passer par l'utilitaire de disque, un autre programme (il y a beaucoup de tutos sur comment rendre une clé bootable sur Mac mais c'est toujours pour l'utiliser sur un Pc).


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2012)

Le mieux est encore de t'inspirer du tuto d'Ubuntu, encore que ça ne marche pas toujours très bien (il y a parfois des problèmes dans la copie de l'image disque "splash").
Une solution possible est d'utiliser simplement la commande en mode texte _dd_.


----------



## 8iMac (24 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Le mieux est encore de t'inspirer du tuto d'Ubuntu, encore que ça ne marche pas toujours très bien (il y a parfois des problèmes dans la copie de l'image disque "splash").
> Une solution possible est d'utiliser simplement la commande en mode texte _dd_.



Tu peux expliquer un peu plus... Je suis assez débutant dans ce domaine.


----------



## 8iMac (24 Juin 2012)

Bon j'ai installé Ubuntu sur un cd et j'ai redemarré avec alt mais il ne reconnait pas la souris.


----------



## 8iMac (24 Juin 2012)

C'est bon. Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (24 Juin 2012)

Pour tester ou utiliser occasionnellement un autre OS, la machine virtuelle ce n'est pas mal aussi :rateau:


----------



## 8iMac (25 Juin 2012)

Les cartes WIfi ne sont pas reconues dans les VM .


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2012)

Et oui, un bon vieux câble a du bon parfois


----------

